
Nazis, the Internet, Policing Content and Free Speech - scribu
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170825/01300738081/nazis-internet-policing-content-free-speech.shtml
======
gt_
We could use an AI model spitting out various assemblages of this general
explanation.

I am just flabergasted at how few American adults seem to have thought about
this fundamental grade-school level material until 2017; even Google. What
gives?

